# Pics of Cassie(and others) with my new Camera 'ooOoo!'



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

I :heart this new camera!!! It allows me to capture all the beautifulness of my babies with so much more detail and crispness  Yay *Skips*


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're right, spectacular pictures! I love those clear close-ups. Beautiful kitties and pooch!


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

Great pictures


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Can I ask, what camera is it? Brand, Model? Your photos are fabulous! What detail! I need a better camera for taking pics of the cats. The digital one I have now is compact but the shutter speed is too slow.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

siamesecat said:


> Can I ask, what camera is it? Brand, Model? Your photos are fabulous! What detail! I need a better camera for taking pics of the cats. The digital one I have now is compact but the shutter speed is too slow.


After alooot of deciding i got the panasonic world traveller tz1








Its got all the functions of those big chunky professional cameras (inc 10x optical zoom! Oooo!) compacted into a small camera. I recomend it, unless you want to use it for making movies, ive gone through **** trying to convert the movie files into a format my computer will read. :x On sport more the shutter speed is not as good as id expect though, its so hard to get a clear shot of those danm quails when they run around so fast :lol: Ii think with a bit of fiddeling i could fix that.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

wonderful pics of beautiful critters!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome pictures!! And the subjects are just beautiful!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oooooo is right......great macro mode on that camera; and perfect subjects to try it out on.


----------



## Pacific (Jan 26, 2007)

What a beautiful cat.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Their all very lovely


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Those are fantastic, and lots of really cute photo subjects too  I really like the one of the blue budgie (or is it a parakeet, sorry, don't know all that much about birds  ) snoozing. My mother had a similar bird years ago that would sleep with his head turned and his beak tucked like that :love2


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

MikePageKY said:


> I really like the one of the blue budgie (or is it a parakeet


Same thing! Haha, Americans call them parakeets and Aussies call them budgies or budgerigars (correct name for them btw, so id stick with that :wink


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

very nice photos! i wish i can take pics as nice


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

That first photo would look awesome framed. I love the two toned eye color. It motivates me to do close ups of GiGi...Thanks for sharing your wonderful pictures.


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Really great pictures!! What interesting eyes the cat has!!

Michelle


----------



## Loona (Jan 22, 2007)

wow - great pictures!! my sister has the same camera!


----------

